# Farrier - North Lanarkshire



## Shutterbug (4 September 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good reliable farrier in the North Lanarkshire area?


----------



## BYRDS MUMMY (8 October 2013)

Shutterbug said:



			Can anyone recommend a good reliable farrier in the North Lanarkshire area?
		
Click to expand...

Sam Thomson or Willie Brooks covers that area.


----------



## Buzz1 (14 October 2013)

David hannah


----------



## clachan2412 (17 October 2013)

David Owens


----------



## aimsymc (19 October 2013)

I know im probably a bit late with this. Willie Brooks is a brilliant farrier! Also very reliable and professional.


----------

